# Aiming With Dankung?



## Jtslingshoter

Hey guys. I have had a had time hitting my target with my Dankung. I am a sight shooter and hold the fork horizontally. 
I was wondering what part of the ear of the slingshot you should use to aim to have accurate shooting. Thanks. JT


----------



## TruckeeLocal

I'm a hardcore dankung shooter so I shoot instinctively. I used to be like all you guys, aiming and not holding the forks at an angle. Then I learned how to shoot. I watched the dankung videos and noticed that they held and shot the dankung like Rufus Hussey shoots his sling. So I had to learn to shoot this way and it made all the difference in the world. I realized I had been wrong all those years. I also used to use wrist braces and shoot pistol grip slings as well (What was I thinking?). Luckily I saw the light.

Watch the video of the Chinese army guy and also watch the Rufus Hussey video. Instinctive shooting may not come easy but it's worth the effort.


----------



## smitty

I don't use the ear of the slingshot at all to line up with the bulls-eye. I use the end of the rubber to aim with...the center of the turn going around the ear. However, instinct is a big part of the aiming process. Look through the slingshot and barely notice the end of the rubber as you focus all your attention on the target. After many shots you will have a gut feeling just like when you throw a baseball or a rock. The more you shoot, the more this "feeling" will become natural for you. Proper follow-through is very important to success. Hold your shooting position all the way through the shot until your ball hits the target. There is a feeling of "guiding" the ammo to the target with the hand holding the slingshot.
That's the best I can explain how to hit what you want to hit.


----------



## statikpunk

I agree with truckee. instinctive shooting is not for everyone, but I believe it is a superior way to shoot a slinghsot. I mean why worry about sighting when you can just look at your target and hit it.


----------



## smitty

I believe instinctive shooting is the result of a lot of practice. The beginner will always need a reference to be able to start hitting the target. As experience grows, so does the "gut feeling" or instinct to be able to easily hit a target?


----------



## TruckeeLocal

You guys are right practice is the key. How much more fun can practicing be? This is one of those things that are learned through a lot of repetition and hopefully after a while one day when you let yourself relax it happens.

Feel the target, be the target Grasshopper.


----------



## Jtslingshoter

Thanks for the tips guys. I used to shoot instinctively pretty well but then I switched to Bill Herriman's sight shooting style. Smitty are you suggesting that I hold the fork vertically? Thanks. JT


----------



## smitty

No way! You should hold it the way that feels best for you! I hold mine "sideways" or horizontal and use the top fork as a reference when shooting.


----------



## faca

Jtslingshoter said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. I used to shoot instinctively pretty well but then I switched to Bill Herriman's sight shooting style. Smitty are you suggesting that I hold the fork vertically? Thanks. JT


My way whem aiming.
horizontal position
index finger of holding hand=height aim
tuber tubes=windage aim (taking care you only can see upper tubes becouse down tubes are behind them=you are holding the fork horizontal)


----------



## TruckeeLocal

I'm going to suggest that you hold the sling at an angle. There are many reasons but the main one is that holding the sling at a angle will give you a better visual reference as to where the projectile will fly. What I mean by this is that at an angle you can see through the forks (so you know that the ammo will hit somewhere near the center of those) and you can also see the angle of your bands (the angle of the bands to the sling and also the angle of the bands to the target) again giving you another visual reference. This will work for both traditional sighting and instinctive shooting as well. I also believe that this angle allows you to pull stronger bands by allowing your elbow to align better with you shoulder (watch Joerge pull those heavy bands and you can see how his arm is locked transferring the load to his shoulder). With the arm locked and the slight turn of the wrist you have the best of both worlds. Also the mechanics of a slingshot put an under spin on the projectile and the angle helps compensate for that again making it easier too hit the target (try shooting paintballs and you can really see the spin affect the fight). Since a dankung is designed to be shot flip style the angle also helps make this a more natural movement. I guess natural is the key word.

Good Luck


----------



## Chuff

All the above is very good advise


----------



## Chuff

advice!!!!!!!


----------



## Jtslingshoter

Thanks for the advice guys. I am shooting the bands it came with which are very short. Would using longer bands help improve accuracy? Thanks. JT


----------



## TruckeeLocal

Well JT that's kind of trick question. The length of the bands don't dictate weather or not the sling is accurate, that's up to you. Now if the bands are too short and you don't feel comfortable while shooting, that will have a huge effect on accuracy. Longer pull will give you better acceleration of the projectile and a flatter trajectory and might give you better accuracy.


----------



## smitty

To add a little more,(I agree with Truckie), If you can pull your bands to your anchor point and your fork arm is held the same way each time without undue stress, which would cause you to shake, you are OK. I find my band length to be correct for me if it "bottoms out" or feels like it won't stretch anymore, about three inches past my anchor point.
So: too short you shake from holding band at anchor or can't pull to anchor.
too long and you can pull bands well past your anchor point.
Everything is relative to your opinion of what feels best to you. Stretch the bands too much over and over = high performance and quicker band failure. Stretch the bands too little = low performance and long band life. Somewhere in the middle is where I like to be because I target shoot 99.9% of the time.
If you hunt, you want maximum performance and you don't care about band life as long as they don't break during the hunt. I have hunting slingshots set up for high performance and target shooters that speed and stress is kept to a comfortable level, so I can enjoy a three hundred shot session and not ache later.


----------



## Jtslingshoter

Do you guys sell longer band sets? Thanks. JT


----------



## smitty

I've been thinking about trying to help out by selling band sets. All I have right now is 17-45 tubing, which is a very good 4-strand target band. I have 20-40 tubing being shipped to me. It makes a very good hunting band with 8-strands. The 17-45 tube is too hard for me to pull as an 8-strand, so I don't use it that way. The 20-40 tube is smaller, so it is easier to pull. Just let me know what you want to try and maybe I can help you out. Only thing is I think I would need to charge $5.00 a set to do it, plus probably another $5.00 to ship it. Better to get several sets and ship in one box to lower cost of shipping? Input? Input?


----------



## shot in the foot

The best way to hit the target is to get a photo of your Mother in law and you will hit it every time, ha ha, but there has been a lot of good advice on this site, ive been shooting for a few years and still learning things of this site cheers jeff


----------



## smitty

Good one Chief Shot In The Foot!


----------



## Jtslingshoter

Smitty are the 17 45 strongest? Thanks. JT


----------



## smitty

No, Dankung has quite a few choices for tubing. The 17-45 with four strands is very comfortable to shoot targets for hundreds of shots. If you double it and make an eight strand out of it you have a hard pulling beast for hunting. If you tried shooting targets with the eight strander it would soon have you shaking while aiming and worn out. How about a price of 7.50 if you want eight strander and 5.00 for four strander.
The 20-40 tubing, in my opinion should only be used with eight strands. It will pull somewhere in between a 17-45 four strander and a 17-45 eight strand.
Keep in mind that the smaller tubes will shoot faster, but the larger tubes are more powerful to get heavy ammo started. I really like 17-45 the best. You can go out in the woods and plink away with four strander and if you stumble across anything edible, you could quickly swap to eight strander and put meat on the table. Four strands will also kill most small birds, and even rabbits, but I hunt with eight strands of 17-45.
The 17 means 1.7mm inside diameter and the 45 means 4.5mm outside diameter.


----------



## Jtslingshoter

Thanks. Jt


----------



## TruckeeLocal

Hey Smitty if you like the 17-45 (my favorite for everyday shooting) you should try tapering those bands. As far as 8 strings I've used thera tube tan with good results but it doesn't have the durability of 20-40. A 12 string is fun with the thera tube tan.


----------



## smitty

Hey thanks Truckie, good idea!


----------



## mr.joel

Anyone seen this new one in my avatar? I think Joerg designed it(?).


----------



## Jtslingshoter

I don't think he designed it. His design is supposed to come out in early February but I am not sure. JT


----------



## King_Arthur

mr.joel said:


> Anyone seen this new one in my avatar? I think Joerg designed it(?).


it was my design, but the execution was bad, the edges are not rounded properly (verry iregular partial sharp edges etc) and the whole sling is bad nickel plated







( the ground material is a very good to polish stainless steel)

i have now to round the edges (with home accessible tools)







, and remove all the nickel, than polish to high glossy, but i don't have time....


----------



## Jtslingshoter

Sorry to hear that king. JT


----------



## mr.joel

King_Arthur said:


> Anyone seen this new one in my avatar? I think Joerg designed it(?).


it was my design, but the execution was bad, the edges are not rounded properly (verry iregular partial sharp edges etc) and the whole sling is bad nickel plated







( the ground material is a very good to polish stainless steel)

i have now to round the edges (with home accessible tools)







, and remove all the nickel, than polish to high glossy, but i don't have time....
[/quote]
Why on earth did they nickel it if you didn't specify that? I wanted to buy one but if the craftmanship is poor at around $50(minus shipping), if you don't mind I think I can get it machined myself. Would you mind posting the specs? I really like the design, too bad Dankung didn't build it properly. I'd like to make one out of carbon steel and brown it like a black powder gun. Nice concept.


----------



## King_Arthur

why they plated it , i dont know, maybe for masking the poor finish?

i will post today some pics after i come from work...

ps : i have payed 10 euro for it incl shipping


----------



## mr.joel

Thanks, King. How thick is the steel sheet used? I noticed Dankung changed the photo to a better polished one. Obviously they are watching. Do yo finfd the pinky finger hole adequate? Would you change it in any way?


----------



## King_Arthur

the material is a 10 mm thick stainless steel

and the new pic is the first drawing of the same sling, but with to small holes for the supporting index finger


----------



## mr.joel

King_Arthur said:


> the material is a 10 mm thick stainless steel
> 
> and the new pic is the first drawing of the same sling, but with to small holes for the supporting index finger


They listed it as "A new edition modified by a shooter from United States," how interestingly inaccurate. What bands do you use with it, are they fixed or looped through loosely like a typical Chinese tubed type? What size/material shot do you use? Do you put your fingers through the holes to support the frame, or do you simply push against it with those? The pinky hole as well, do you slip your finger all the way through, or is it partial and small intentionally with this in mind?


----------



## King_Arthur

the slingshot was designed to use wit a looped flat band set (0.050 " latex with 0.5 inch steelball)

and yes the holes are for put the index finger and thumb in , to sure suport the sling, also the pinky finger goes from front in the hole


----------



## mr.joel

so, not an "over the top setup," interesting. Looks like it could be used that way as well. I wonder which metod is better for flatbands in the case of a dangkung.


----------



## King_Arthur

here how to hold



here another model for flatbands
if the prongs are more rounded (like a rod)
the band will fly better through the fork


----------



## mr.joel

Wow...haven't seen that one in their listing. Do you find better performance than over the top style attachments in other slingshots?


----------



## mr.joel

Also, which of the two do you like better, fingerholes or no?


----------



## King_Arthur

i like the one with finger holes more, it's a more relaxed holding....
and to the performance... i dont know... i dont posses a chrony to say it exactly but i believe its better....


----------



## smitty

I sure like the results of your design on the one without finger holes. Looks like it would be a lot of fun to shoot and still fit in a pocket. The one with finger holes does look like it would be easier to hold though.


----------



## King_Arthur

smitty said:


> I sure like the results of your design on the one without finger holes. Looks like it would be a lot of fun to shoot and still fit in a pocket. The one with finger holes does look like it would be easier to hold though.


the slingshot without fingerholes was inspired from a slingshot made by you (but you used the matchstick method instead of the chinese attachment)


----------



## mr.joel

The one with holes seems to be a better deal with the flats, better leverage on the pressured area. Not an issue with the tubes I guess. I really like this design, a true dankung flatbander, even if it is wider than usual. Much better than the Bi-Thor(and the Snow Dog, isn't that a song by Rush?). Notice however on the Bi-Thor the rounded rod like band attachment like King was saying is more desirable? Guess one would have to carefully tailor that oneself with a good German gunsmith file. Might want to lower the slots to 10mm from the top to have even stock to work. In any event, it looks like one could affix one's bands in either over the top (with the matchstick method) or floating Chinese style. The former might be handy or even necessary if your bands aren't long enough or snapped, might add to your band life in a pinch. Mr.joel likes versatile/adaptable slings. This one looks like a keeper, good on ya, King.


----------



## smitty

Small world, because I remember that the slingshot I made, that you said inspired you, was made from inspiration I got from talking to Bill (Tex-Shooter)! Pretty cool huh? He has some great ideas and some really great slingshots he has made!







He calls it the flatman.


----------



## dgui

Jtslingshoter said:


> Hey guys. I have had a had time hitting my target with my Dankung. I am a sight shooter and hold the fork horizontally.
> I was wondering what part of the ear of the slingshot you should use to aim to have accurate shooting. Thanks. JT


I went to Spri flat bands and routed them over the top on my Dankung Hunter and this made the difference for me. I dont think I will go back to tubes again.


----------



## smitty

I put some looped bands 3/8" wide on my Dankung and got aggravated finally, because they kept twisting in the ears. Not every time, but often enough to decide to use them for hunting only. Have you done something different than me in how you attached the bands? I would really appreciate the help.


----------



## King_Arthur

smitty, to prevent twisting the (flat)bands, the slit has to be much smaller than the wide of the bands/ears (on round ears impossibile)

and i aim on the upper ear corner, but hold the sling @ 3 a clock (left hand)


----------



## dgui

smitty said:


> I put some looped bands 3/8" wide on my Dankung and got aggravated finally, because they kept twisting in the ears. Not every time, but often enough to decide to use them for hunting only. Have you done something different than me in how you attached the bands? I would really appreciate the help.


Left the bands extra long and routed them first through the eye of my Dankung and after removing the grips then wind the bands down the forks and with 3/8 by 1/32 band tied off then pull the pouch and band over the top and take another section of the 3/8ths by 1/32nd and wrap the eye snug up against the band and thats it. My bands for my Dankung works best with 7 1/2 inch from pouch to prong. Very simply this worked for me and the accuracy is very good with the intuitive approach no aiming. I liked my first Dankung so much that I had to get another I carry it everywhere with me and it fits in the same pouch with my phone. Hope this simple approach helps you.


----------



## Tmart

What is your guys' opinion of mounting over-the-top flat bands on this dankung http://www.dankung.com/emart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66&products_id=200 . If you take the collimator off you have 2 nice notches for tying the band down it looks like and it isn't as futuristic and gawdy looking as the bi-thor.


----------



## smitty

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## dgui

smitty said:


> Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## dgui

Jtslingshoter said:


> Hey guys. I have had a had time hitting my target with my Dankung. I am a sight shooter and hold the fork horizontally.
> I was wondering what part of the ear of the slingshot you should use to aim to have accurate shooting. Thanks. JT


Aiming with a slingshot just doesnt get it. Just point and plink and eventuallty the brain will catchup and auto compensate. I stopped aiming and I hit way more targets intuitive. Look at your target draw a bean mentally and you will start smacking it more often. After seeing the Bean shooter I began to imitate how he use to hit his targets. A collinator is just a wait of time but you can put a laser that may help some. Another thing that has increased my accuracy is when I pull the pouch in shooting position I turn the pouch 90 degrees. Dont know if putting a spin on the ammo helps but it seems to for me. Just my opinion by experience and the xperts may have scientific proof otherwise.


----------



## redcard

Jtslingshoter said:


> Hey guys. I have had a had time hitting my target with my Dankung. I am a sight shooter and hold the fork horizontally.
> I was wondering what part of the ear of the slingshot you should use to aim to have accurate shooting. Thanks. JT


Keep both eyes open and concentrate on the target, practice.... then practice some more. Danny has a very nice pictoral on how to use an imaginary crosshair.. ... I'll try to find it for you. here you go.....

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2560-shooting-attitude/page__p__24150__hl__danny__fromsearch__1#entry24150


----------



## crazyslingshot

Being intuitive and Muscle memory diffeciate slingshots from all other weapon such as guns, rifles, pistols .....


----------

